

htty, the HTTP TTY - njonsson
http://blog.nilsjonsson.com/post/1076166313/introducing-htty-the-http-tty
I just published a first release of a new console app called htty. I like to think it’s something of a cross between curl and the Lynx browser.<p>Some bullet points:<p>* Intuitive commands and command aliases
* Support for familiar HTTP methods GET, POST, PUT, and DELETE, as well as HEAD, OPTIONS and TRACE
* Automatic URL-encoding of query-string parameters and URL fragments
* Transcripts, both verbose and summary
* Dead-simple cookie handling and redirect following
* Built-in help<p>Why do this when the admirable Node.js-based http-console exists? To begin with, not everybody is into Node yet, and so installing http-console is not as simple as 'gem install htty'. Furthermore, http-console's spare UI is not as full-featured as it might be.<p>I have some killer features in mind for the near future. Fork and contribute!
======
njonsson
Why do this when the admirable Node.js-based http-console exists?

To begin with, not everybody is into Node yet, and so installing http-console
is not as simple as 'gem install htty'.

Furthermore, http-console's spare UI is not as full-featured as it might be.

I have some killer features in mind for the near future.

Fork and contribute!

~~~
pquerna
still worth a link to http-console though: <http://github.com/cloudhead/http-
console>

(one of my favorite little tools of this year, need to spend some time to make
it support oauth crap at some point)

~~~
njonsson
Yes, http-console really rocks. It was the inspiration for htty, as I indicate
in the readme.

------
pak
This looks like the perfect companion for playing around with a REST API..
very cool. Certainly more fun than composing monstrous curl invocations.

------
steve19
This app is crying out for readline support and command completion!

~~~
kree10
I'd take the next logical step: integrate it with a shell, much like zsh's
zftp module does for FTP sessions.

I may have to write this now.

~~~
tyweir
Please let HN know if you do in fact do this, as it would no doubt be
beneficial to a good percentage.

------
sz
This + REST = CLI for the Web

------
james2vegas
So, basically <http://search.cpan.org/dist/WWW-Mechanize-Shell> then.
Congratulations, your new wheel is round and shiny.

~~~
mhansen
Doesn't look like that supports other HTTP methods (a CTRL-F for 'delete'
shows nothing).

~~~
njonsson
Yes, all these HTTP methods are supported: GET, POST, PUT, DELETE, HEAD,
OPTIONS, TRACE.

The command aliases are set up to reflect frequency of use. GET, POST, PUT,
and DELETE can be invoked using those words as commands, but HEAD, OPTIONS,
and TRACE must be specified as 'http-head', 'http-options', and 'http-trace',
respectively.

------
cloudhead
Fantastic, I was hoping someone would implement the concept for all the ruby
developers out there! I love the history feature too, I might have to steal it
;>

~~~
njonsson
Absolutely — return the favor!

------
datapimp
This is really good work. Any plans to support ncurse or something along those
lines, so that I can arrow up through my command history?

~~~
njonsson
See other remarks in this thread. Yes, this is a planned feature.

